# Hertz Now Offering Special Rental Rates To Uber Drivers



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/hertz-reaches-deals-to-rent-to-uber-lyft-1467292561
*Moves could help the car rental company unlock more revenue from its portfolio of older vehicles*








ENLARGE
The agreements provide set rates for drivers, who will be able to rent from specified off-airport Hertz locations that have on-site support. PHOTO: DAVID PAUL MORRIS/BLOOMBERG NEWS
By 
JEFF BENNETT
Updated June 30, 2016 10:55 a.m. ET
3 COMMENTS

Hertz Global Holdings Inc. said Thursday it will now provide special rental rates to drivers working for both Uber Technologies Inc. and Lyft Inc., a move designed to bolster its presence in the ride-sharing industry and unlock more revenue from its network of rental lots scattered in cities throughout the country.

Under a new national deal, Hertz will supply Uber drivers in Los Angeles with set rates when they rent from specific off-airport locations. The offer is expected to be rolled out to other cities and apply mainly to 2-year-old or 3-year-old models that have already been shifted out of the daily rental fleet. Drivers can use the vehicles for both business and personal driving.

The idea builds on a pilot project Hertz has been testing with Lyft in Las Vegas and Denver since November 2015. Hertz also said Thursday it will expand that program to include Lyft drivers in Los Angeles and San Francisco.

A Hertz spokesman said Lyft and Uber will set the rates giving them the flexibility to run different promotions.

Last year, Lyft drivers in Las Vegas could access a standard sport-utility vehicle for $25 a day, $150 a week or $540 a month. A premium SUV rents for $65 a day, $390 a week and $1,400 a month. Lyft had said these rates are discounted 35% to 40% below normal.

The move is another step in Hertz Chief Executive John Tague's turnaround strategy since taking the helm of the struggling rental car giant in November 2014. Mr. Tague has been working to slash internal costs while looking for new ways to boost revenue and generate buzz about the company.

Critics contend Hertz has been out of step with customer expectations when they enter the rental lots and has yet to fully engage the rise of ride-sharing which continues to chip away at the transportation industry. Competitors, including auto makers, are all racing to get into the ride-sharing game.

The Uber and Lyft deals now gives Hertz the ability to connect with a potential source of new customers who want to drive for Uber and Lyft but may not own a car. Hertz also has another option when it comes to handling the company's portfolio of older vehicles. Traditionally the company attempts to sell those vehicles or filters them back through industry auctions.

Advertisement
In early 2015, Mr. Tague tweaked prices and raised car-rental fees by $5 a day and $20 a week. He also introduced some new brand-building gimmicks such as offering Super Bowl fans the option of renting a gold-plated Lincoln Navigator for $170 a day. The company has also revived its "Rent-A-Racer" program and recently offered a 2016 Shelby GT-Hs for rent.

For its efforts, the company narrowed its first-quarter loss to $51 million compared with $70 million for the first three months of 2015. Revenue, however, slipped 6% to $2.3 billion.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KevinH said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/hertz-reaches-deals-to-rent-to-uber-lyft-1467292561
> *Moves could help the car rental company unlock more revenue from its portfolio of older vehicles*
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly how Uber gets an idiot believing that they found their calling. Idiot walks into Hertz, signs all required paperwork, puts down rental payment, ready to take possession of vehicle then is told "oh, you need full coverage commercial insurance with The Hertz Corp being named as an additional insured". Now your $540 a month rental becomes almost $900.


----------



## taxidrivr (Sep 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This is exactly how Uber gets an idiot believing that they found their calling. Idiot walks into Hertz, signs all required paperwork, puts down rental payment, ready to take possession of vehicle then is told "oh, you need full coverage commercial insurance with The Hertz Corp being named as an additional insured". Now your $540 a month rental becomes almost $900.


Hi SEAL Team 5, You are absolutely right! I walked into the Hertz office and reserved a vehicle from Uber-Hertz today for this Thursday 9/29. I asked about insurance and the agent said I was covered, just that the deductible would be $1,000. Am I missing something here that you could let me in on please? Thanks!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

First, this promotion has already been in effect, you can see the date is months old. Second, it doesn't specifically lay out the rates, but I believe they are $250 a week, but if I remember right you also don't qualify for any other promotions when under this program.


----------



## taxidrivr (Sep 27, 2016)

The rate is $180 with Hertz. I was asking about the insurance and was there something I overlooked? I can see it "months old" yes but I don't see what difference that makes. Its just a question about the insurance, just trying to cover myself. Also, I can see that you are a well known member and I am just new to this. There is a lot of information. Did you know everything when you started driving for UBER? Was it a smooth process?? For me it has been a nightmare at times. I signed up with UBERT August 8th and as you can see its almost OCT and I am just now getting approved to drive. The background check alone took like 22 days. I don't appreciate a hostile or snarky attitude from people on here. Especially people that have been driving a while. Either answer my question and try to help me out or just don't even bother. There is a ton of information on the UBER site but think of this; I have read one thing and been told another by customer service. I am getting ready to start driving on 9/29 and don't fully understand the process. Do I get reimbursed for tolls in San Francisco? If so, how? I downloaded the UBER app, but when I open it I can't get past the vehicle inspection screen. I talked to customer service, but they said I have to upload the vehicle inspection documents after I receive the rental from hertz and that it could take 48 hours to review the documents and get the app working. I asked to speak to a supervisor and the person gave me an attitude. Hey, i carry a five star rating on airbnb. Im a super host and I treat all people with dignity and respect. I don't talk to people with sarcastic, mean spirited responses. Anyway, the supervisor had a different story. he said that Hertz actually uploads the documents to UBER and that the app should be working just as soon as I leave the Hertz parking lot. All I know is that on Thursday 9/29 I am scheduled to pay Hertz a $200 deposit and $211 first weeks rent, tax included and I don't want any surprises. I don't want any surprises, like do I need additional insurance?? I can't seem to find any one to give me a straight answer. With Airbnb I list a property and people read the listing, and they come and stay and they get exactly what was listed, and with airbnb they list the rules and procedures and i get exactly what they listed. 99% of the time the process with airbnb has been flawless. The process here with Uber seems to be a tangled mess.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I wasn't replying directly to you, it was a general post. I would have quoted you if I was replying directly to you.

It's best to own your own car, $800 a month is a good chunk of change, however I completely understand if you can't get a car right now then this plan is definitely an option. However, I would save up as much as you can so you can buy your own car and not be under a lease.


----------

